# big kill



## Decoyin Drake (Feb 21, 2006)

i dont know all the details but was told that a group from MI shot 180 today in Arkansas. i am told this was a decoy hunt. i am trying to get more details


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

I heard they were shooting 20ga! I think, Im not sure, but maybe thats right?


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

whistle and a stick..


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Sling shots


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Blowguns and diapers for decoys.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

I know of a group of 12 guys that shot 220 this past fall over decoys in Northeastern South Dakota


----------



## dakotahonker (Feb 18, 2009)

I heard of a group of guys in northeastern sd that consistently shot over 100 birds this past fall.


----------



## cd202 (Jan 14, 2009)

What do you do with 200 birds. Thats like a thousand pounds of goose to eat.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I know of a guy that talked to three guys that shot 10,000 geese last fall in two days. They filled 3 or 4 truck beds twice!


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

Where are you guys hunting at? I got 1, in 2006 I think?


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

i heard i shot the whole 1,000,000 birds that were supossed to go back to ya'll....lmfao


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Decoyin Drake said:


> i dont know all the details but was told that a group from MI shot 180 today in Arkansas. i am told this was a decoy hunt. i am trying to get more details


They weren't hunting with Chaz Hightower were they? Chip Fleshman?


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

cd202 said:


> What do you do with 200 birds. Thats like a thousand pounds of goose to eat.


Its only 1000 lbs if you eat the whole damn bird... take the breasts, legs and wings and you might have 2lbs of meat. meaning more like 400 lbs... alot of guys only take the breasts, but what they don't know is the legs are the best part...


----------



## cd202 (Jan 14, 2009)

ok so they have 400 pounds of meat. What the hell do you do with 400 pounds of goose. Thats like what 6-7 deer.


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

well you go to town on them... smoked goose is awesome!!! Also you give a bunch to your friends and neighbors... My buddies and I shoot WAY more than 200 snows in a year, and I always seem to manage to find homes for the meat...


----------



## celebrationmm (Oct 20, 2005)

That sound like 600 pounds of goose brats to me. Great for a day of ice fishing, regular fishing, lunch in a field, or pretty much any time! They also make great gifts. The people at work wanted more than I was willing to give out last year. Last years 100 lbs lasted about 3 months.


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

gimme that recipie for the brats...sounds good. shoot me a pm please and thank you


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

we shot 107 over decoys yesterday


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

teamshakeandbake said:


> I know of a group of 12 guys that shot 220 this past fall over decoys in Northeastern South Dakota


I also know of a group of guys who shot 220 birds last fall in NE SD and then dumped 200 of them in the county land fill without cleaning. Thats really something to brag about.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

Ya i heard they got caught doing that as well what a waste :eyeroll: Thats one of the many reasons that gives us hunters a bad rap.


----------



## BDPH (Apr 7, 2008)

teamshakeandbake said:


> Ya i heard they got caught doing that as well what a waste :eyeroll: Thats one of the many reasons that gives us hunters a bad rap.


I certainly do not approve of these actions, but you guys should know that this is perfectly legal. I find it wasteful, disrespectful and crude but unfortunately they were perfectly within the law.


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

I dont know why people would even throw all their birds away, snow goose jerky is awesome!!!


----------



## wingshooter86 (Jan 22, 2009)

goosebusters said:


> I know of a guy that talked to three guys that shot 10,000 geese last fall in two days. They filled 3 or 4 truck beds twice!


i think 10,000 geese would fill more than 6-8 truck beds. shot just over 100 one day and we had an f150 pretty well full. throwing the flag on this one...


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

goosehunter20 said:


> I dont know why people would even throw all their birds away, snow goose jerky is awesome!!!


Dog treats!


----------



## juviekilla (Nov 11, 2008)

BDPH i dont think that is legal...


----------



## lizard55033 (Apr 2, 2007)

cd202 said:


> ok so they have 400 pounds of meat. What the hell do you do with 400 pounds of goose. Thats like what 6-7 deer.


6 or 7 deer, mighty samll deer there.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

I usually have sticks made out of all of our geese we shoot. We cant keep enough of them on hand. I would take 400 lbs of them!

This year im going to try to make summer sausage out of them. Its pretty easy and the deer/wild hog stuff I made turned out awesome!


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I eat a lot of grilled breasts but usually turn most of mine into jerky. Ducks, snows, honks, it doesn't matter... they all taste the same when made into jerky. I usually just mix a little of each when I make a batch. Best part is that it doesn't cost anything (except for purchasing the seasoning) if you already have a jerky gun, meat grinder, and dehydrator. I also give a lot of it away to friends, family members, and co-workers. It's good enough that I can't keep it around for very long.


----------



## cd202 (Jan 14, 2009)

lizard55033 said:


> cd202 said:
> 
> 
> > ok so they have 400 pounds of meat. What the hell do you do with 400 pounds of goose. Thats like what 6-7 deer.
> ...


Once a deer is deboned I figure we usually have 60-70 pounds of meat depending on how bad there shot up. At sixty pounds 7 deer would be 420 pounds. At seventy pounds 6 deer would be the same. I would say thats pretty close.


----------



## BDPH (Apr 7, 2008)

juviekilla said:


> BDPH i dont think that is legal...


according to SDGF&P, the hunters only responsibility is to retrieve any birds knocked down. once you leave the field what you do with them is your business.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> I know of a guy that talked to three guys that shot 10,000 geese last fall in two days. They filled 3 or 4 truck beds twice!


Thats 30 K in shells if you're shooting the good stuff and hitting with every shot.

I'm gonna call bull on that one. 3 guys x 12 hrs x 2 days =72 man hrs 
10,000 divided by 72 hrs = 138 geese per hr or 46 per hr/ per hunter or 2.3 per minute/group


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

> I know of a guy that talked to three guys that shot 10,000 geese last fall in two days. They filled 3 or 4 truck beds twice!


I agree, there is no possible way that could happen. Are you joking or something? I know it makes you legitimate if you hear about geese getting killed, but you don't need to exaggerate!


----------



## DonkeyCart (Mar 1, 2005)

Easy guys, I think he is just joking around and adding the the "story". haha


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

I saw the pics of the 220 snows shot and they shot 2 neckbands but i aint quite sure what they did with them....That is crazy


----------



## marshman (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey, Goosehunter20, blowguns and diapers for decoys just about made me fall outta my chair! I work for GM and haven't had much to smile about lately, but you put one on my face, thanks man!


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

Well i dont know about the 2 neckbands because i know some of the guys personally. Im not so sure they got any bands or collars and all.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

hey is that guy that shot them 200 and 140 the next day named adam because i was with him on the 140 day it was such a blast


----------



## dakotahonker (Feb 18, 2009)

If you know the guys that shot the 220 and dumped them tell them what kind of low life losers they are. Wanton waste like that is unacceptable and should not happen. What a waste.


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

no that them guys we took all our birds home and cleaned them we made all jerkey out of them


----------

